# New Petguide app



## Lesti (Jun 25, 2013)

This isn't much of a rant, but I HATE the new Petguide app! Anybody else, or is it just me?


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## RatloverDan (Jul 21, 2013)

I know right!! It doesn't make any sense. Took be 10 mins to find the rants and raves section!! 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## EJW323 (Jun 18, 2013)

I don't like it either.  I'm kind of wishing I didn't update it!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Lesti (Jun 25, 2013)

Mine automatically updated  I couldn't even see that anyone had replied to this until I actually tracked it down and checked.


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## lalalauren (Jul 3, 2013)

Yep. Worst surprise ever this morning! Where's the "latest" threads??


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Andyurgay (Jun 10, 2013)

What phones can get the app? I have a google phone (Nokia Lumia 920) but last I looked, can't get the app. I'm stuck using the mobile version of the site and it kind of eats up my internet data. And I can't post pictures :/


----------



## Voltage (May 15, 2013)

Totally just going to avoid the update at all costs

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## nanashi7 (Jun 5, 2013)

I upgraded last night because the app started acting wonky. This one has crashed five times in ten minutes. Fixed my butt. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------

